# High Build Kilz



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

I had a roof leak in laundry a couple years ago and it caused the popcorn texture to turn loose and paper to bubble a bit. Put a lot up in the 70's but have never removed any. Been contemplating removing all of it in the house (2600sf +/-) so this was a good place to try it and get the process right in a small room first.

I was very surprised at how easily it come off after wetting it a bit. Ceiling looks pretty good. Letting the surface dry out till Monday before prepping for paint. Trying to decide if I want to skim or use a High Build Primer. I am familiar with USG's products. But, since it had yellowed a bit and needs sealing I thought I might try "Kilz High Build" primer/sealer and kill two birds with one stone. Anyone have any experience with this product ?

JDPugh


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When we sprayed acoustic years ago we shorted the finish to tape and top. I would sand and coat prior to any decoration.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

And damp sponge any dust off ceilings after sanding the bits of acoustic texture left from scraping. I have seen the paint bubble over the dust layer after popcorn removal. Hope there is no asbestos.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If the popcorn was applied in the 70s there a good chance it does contain asbestos. Keep it wet during removal and try not to create any dust. If you have little ones it'd be worth going negative air in the area. Asbestos is a bitch, dust particles can stay afloat 30 plus hrs without air movement.


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks guys, It was built in the early 90's. But just to be safe, I made sure it was VERY wet, scraped off and disposed of the poly and rosin paper while it was all still wet. In the 70's I sprayed a ton, also spent many days busting bags of CAFCO fireproofing with fibers swirling all around. We were all young and bullet proof....no mask ever. Makes me cringe to think about it now but that's how it was then. Worst thing I recall was wrapping a room with poly, priming with Parks Pigmented Shellac to kill nicotine film which was everywhere in those days. Chest would be burning like fire some days..geez young and dumb. OSHA inspector's head would have exploded !

It a small room easy to handle and give me an idea of what I am dealing with before tackling bigger ceilings. Pulled the joints wider and spotted the nails. Will wet sponge in lieu of sanding to keep down the dust. Small rooms should be ok, but the sunken living room is washed in sunlight. That's where I am thing about the need for High Build Primer. Will cross that bridge when I get to it. Kind of enjoying it, almost like therapy getting the tools out.


----------

